
Ask HN: Death Stranding Any Good? - agent008t
Those that have played it, and have also played Policenauts, Snatcher, Metal Gear 1 and 3 - is Death Stranding in the same category of great? Or is it more of Kojima thinking too highly of himself &#x2F; trying too hard?
======
PaulHoule
To put it in the same category as those other games is a stretch.

------
catacombs
It's a walking simulator.

